# 2005 Nissan Frontier CC Engine Noise



## dadouglas (Feb 1, 2005)

Mine: 2005 Frontier CC V6 4x2 6 Sp Manual with 1600 miles.

Noise coming from engine anytime RPMs reach 2100. Sounds like marbles in the engine, pinging, etc. Another owner mentioned their dealer said it was caused by a bad plenum. It is really annoying. Took to my dealer who didn't want to do anything until a history was built up, and issue has been identified as systemic. I really want to love my new truck, but it's hard right now with this noise. 

Help me to love this truck!


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

dadouglas said:


> Mine: 2005 Frontier CC V6 4x2 6 Sp Manual with 1600 miles.
> 
> Noise coming from engine anytime RPMs reach 2100. Sounds like marbles in the engine, pinging, etc. Another owner mentioned their dealer said it was caused by a bad plenum. It is really annoying. Took to my dealer who didn't want to do anything until a history was built up, and issue has been identified as systemic. I really want to love my new truck, but it's hard right now with this noise.
> 
> Help me to love this truck!


A friend of mine has the same issue on his Frontier and I also have the same problem on my 05 Pathfinder.....


----------



## slicknpunkin (Jan 21, 2005)

*Noise*

Hey my 05 frontier does the same thing. They tell me it is a swirl vavle on the air induction of the intake. They told me its normal. I think its not. Does your s make noise at idle? Hard to tell you how it sounds. It drives wife crazy She ready to tell them to keep it.


----------



## dadouglas (Feb 1, 2005)

*Engine Noise Not Normal...*

Definitely not normal. Here is the skinny. Apparently Nissan has both a new part and a TSB on the way to correct. Drives me crazy as well...

http://www.frontiertalk.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=53&PN=1



slicknpunkin said:


> Hey my 05 frontier does the same thing. They tell me it is a swirl vavle on the air induction of the intake. They told me its normal. I think its not. Does your s make noise at idle? Hard to tell you how it sounds. It drives wife crazy She ready to tell them to keep it.


----------



## dadouglas (Feb 1, 2005)

*Another Good Link on ENgine Noise Problem*

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...66&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=2&vc=1


----------



## pices312 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Frontier noise*



dadouglas said:


> http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...66&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=2&vc=1


The problem for the '05 Pathfinder is the plenum and Nissan has the fix. My guess is that the Frontier has the same issue as the Pathy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

I have the exact same issue. At first, I thought it was a loose heat shield or something like that. It sounded "tinny" to me. Until I started reading everyone elses problems, I was going to blow it off. I did take it to the dealer & they are going to replace the "do-hickey" making the noise. I did have to tell the service guy about the TSB & then he finally admitted that they already replaced this item on another truck. The service guy said Iwas describing the exact same symptoms. I doesn't seem to affect the performance of the truck.....I just anoying as heck! Don't back down from the dealership. It is a recognized problem by Nissan & they should replace it.


----------



## acerider (May 10, 2005)

There is a tsb on the problem


----------



## pices312 (Jan 13, 2005)

*engine noise*

The sound definitely appears to be like the plenum issue on the '05 Pathfinders. Contact Nissan consumer affairs and see what they will/can do for you regarding the dealer and this issue.


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

My bet for your problem.


http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-015.htm

Check your build date to confirm your truck was built before Jan 11th '05. I've heard a few people with trucks built AFTER that had the same issue. 

BTW, I'd print that up and take it into the dealer with you. You'd be surprised how many of them are "out of the loop". It's not too surprising considered the large number of vehicles they are taking care of. Help them out.....


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

I took my truck to the dealer today for a "free" oil change, tire rotation and to check the noise it's been making for awhile. I brought the TSB with me. After they kept the truck from 8 am to 4:30 pm they called me and said they had the parts BUT they had to order a "special" glue to fix the noise.


----------



## geo9974 (Jan 9, 2006)

*2005 Xterra same noise*

Hello all I have a 2005 xterra and it seems to be making the same kind of noise.
The noise seems to be worse when its cold and Im on the gas if I take it real easy no noise. It still makes the noise when its warmed up just not as bad. It makes the sound around 2500-3000 rpm or when I just rev the motor to 3000 rpm. I love this truck but this noise is just eating at me. So my question is does the 2005 xterra have the same intake manifold problem as the frontier and the pathfinder?


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

well, its the same platform........and the exact same engine. The xterra actually has more in common with the Fronty then the Pathfinder.


----------



## Drumbob (Jan 9, 2006)

inyourface1650 said:


> well, its the same platform........and the exact same engine. The xterra actually has more in common with the Fronty then the Pathfinder.


When I toured the Nissan plant in TN they had the Frontiers and X's on the same line. They set them down on the same frames. Really a sight to see. If you ever get a chance you need to tour the plant. 88 acres under roof. My truck was made 8 days before the cutoff date on TSB for the intake. Had it fixed and all is well.


----------



## geo9974 (Jan 9, 2006)

*the date*

What is the cut off date for the for this problem? My X was made 07-05.


----------



## Drumbob (Jan 9, 2006)

geo9974 said:


> What is the cut off date for the for this problem? My X was made 07-05.


January 11 2005 is the cutoff of the TSB


----------



## lpasekof (Jan 13, 2006)

Had exactly this same problem. Nissan finally came out with a TSB to fix it. The dealer will need to apply epoxy inside the plenum. Not exactly sure what they're gluing down with it definately fixed the noise.



dadouglas said:


> Mine: 2005 Frontier CC V6 4x2 6 Sp Manual with 1600 miles.
> 
> Noise coming from engine anytime RPMs reach 2100. Sounds like marbles in the engine, pinging, etc. Another owner mentioned their dealer said it was caused by a bad plenum. It is really annoying. Took to my dealer who didn't want to do anything until a history was built up, and issue has been identified as systemic. I really want to love my new truck, but it's hard right now with this noise.
> 
> Help me to love this truck!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

i think ive noticed that noise as well. sounds kindy whinny. i thought it was just the noise the air intake made. it seems to get worse with the cold air and/or heavy acceleration. it definelty goes away and comes back...mostly with the cold air.

is this the same thing?


----------



## lpasekof (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably. The noise starts at almost exactly 2100 rpm and stops as soon as you go below. Mine was also more pronounced in colder weather than warm. Also high humidity seemed to make it less apparent.


----------

